# MAC, Cherriflip, and TiGi Hauls



## ette (Jul 3, 2006)

MAC (CCO and Ebay):





Cleanse-off Oil
Pink Freeze Lipstick
Expensivo Lipstick
Zazoom Lipglass
Palatial Lustreglass
Frostlite Fluidline
Holiday Olive Trend Pallette
Summerfete TLC
Pigment Samples in:
True Chartruese
Blue Brown
Coco Beach
Golden Lemon
Old Gold
Pink Opal
Provence Pigment
Softwash Grey
White Gold
Cherriflip:




TiGi:


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 3, 2006)

With your Tigi haul, what is the stuff in the big white tub?


----------



## ette (Jul 3, 2006)

It is S Factor "Serious" Conditioner, it is a deep conditioner that is amaaaaazing I love it. Thats my second huge canister! LOL.


----------



## maxcat (Jul 4, 2006)

Shine Junkie. Please please please tell me how it goes with this stuff - I saw it today and laughed b/c that product name is talking to me!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 4, 2006)

Awsome haul


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 4, 2006)

great hauls


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow. Awesome haul.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 4, 2006)

great haul


----------



## xsimzxgalx (Jul 4, 2006)

nice haul i love tigi it smells so nice esp shine junkie


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 4, 2006)

Can you buy that particular size serious conditioner from the salon?


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 
_Shine Junkie. Please please please tell me how it goes with this stuff - I saw it today and laughed b/c that product name is talking to me!!_

 
shine junkie is a good product, gives good shine, well does what it says!

but use sparingly cos it can make your hair a little greasy if u use too much. also the container is horrible, the product sprays out everywhere and too much comes out. i wish it still came in the tin it used to.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Can you buy that particular size serious conditioner from the salon?_

 
yes, you can only get that size


----------



## ette (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 
_yes, you can only get that size
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, you can get much smaller. This is the liter size that I got from a beauty store. At the salon, maybe they sell it.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 4, 2006)

what's cherriflip? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice haul mama!!


----------



## ette (Jul 4, 2006)

It's a bath and body line. Everything smells AMAZING!!! www.cherriflip.com DON'T SPEND TO MUCH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Lalli (Jul 4, 2006)

nice hauls!! the tigi stuff looks wow! im going to try the conditioner my hair needs it


----------



## roxybc (Jul 5, 2006)

I friggin LOVE Cherriflip stuff!  They are a Canadian company and they have the most gorgeous eye shadows!!!  I haven't tried any of their bath stuff yet, just their eye shadows and lipstuff. 

My fav makeup store is re-opening soon (it burnt down) and I can't wait to go and get some more Cherriflip stuff


----------



## ette (Jul 5, 2006)

Try the bath stuff! It all smells SO good! I love the Citrus Whip Trifle scented stuff. Also the Buttercream Frosting! Their customer service is THE BEST! And they give great free samples! Love them! Oh and the packaging is soooo freaking thoughtful and adorable!! I want to order again soon.


----------



## roxybc (Jul 5, 2006)

I like the polished gun metal grey packaging of the eye shadows.  The cool thing is that you can also buy them in pan form for cheaper and they fit in MAC palettes! 

I think the store here that sells it is re-opening in 2 weeks!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 10, 2006)

Do you mind me asking how much you paid for the tub of conditioner?

Also how does the cherryflip stuff compare to lush stuff?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_It is S Factor "Serious" Conditioner, it is a deep conditioner that is amaaaaazing I love it. Thats my second huge canister! LOL._

 
oohho I got check this Serious condtioning my hair need some serious condtioning =0}


----------



## ette (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Do you mind me asking how much you paid for the tub of conditioner?

Also how does the cherryflip stuff compare to lush stuff?_

 
It was $18 but usually the tube (smaller) is that price. They had a special (the line is new).

Cherriflip and Lush are different, and I love them both. Cherriflip is more girly, very strongly fragranted, and you can get perfumes in any scent. Lush is more unisex and (mostly) subtle scents.


----------



## .nicole. (Jul 12, 2006)

with S factor fare warning, do NOT buy the serious straight spray in the silver can, white lid... that stuff makes your hair unbelievably greasy especially for the price like 25 bucks its not worth it!


----------

